# Replacing windows and siding



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

ramiree said:


> I decided to replace windows and quickly realized that I had to replace the siding as well. My issue is this. As I removed the old paperlike siding the only thing behind it was the frame of the house and fiberglass insulation between each section of frame. Do I need to put plywood first, then Tyvek housewrap, and then the siding or can I just put the Tyvek housewrap and siding over that?


4x8x5/8 sheathing osb. ITs cheaper then plywood and will work fine. Then do the tyvek. Make sure you get some tyvek tape to tape around the windows good and the overlapping seams of the tyvek.. Now you can put the vinyl up. Snap chalk lines on all the studs. Make sure you nail into studs not sheathing. Make sure you don't nail tight. Leave a little expansion gap about the width of a penny should do. To be specific 1/32 of a inch. Actually i think thats the width of a dime.

Best manufacturers of vinyl in my oppion Certainteed or Crane.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

7/16" OSB will work fine for this application. 5/8" is overkill. Nail the edges (top, sides, and bottom) with 8d nails at 6"oc, and the field at 12" oc on the studs. I've inspected thousands of homes, and have never seen one with 5/8" on a wall.

Research Tyvek's entire system and follow their instructions to the letter.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

i prefer overkill. But you can get by with 7/16 osb.:laughing:


----------

